# Blueprints for slow running steam/compressed air



## ksor (May 12, 2009)

I'll try to build a very slow running "motor" where you can "hear" the sound of a well designed engine.

Any links ?

Best regards
KSor, Denmark


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 12, 2009)

Pick just about any engine that has a 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch bore double acting piston and build it well with good fit and finish it should run slow. A well built engine will run on breath power.
Tin


----------



## ksor (May 13, 2009)

Any links ?


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 13, 2009)

ksor  said:
			
		

> Any links ?



This is a great running and sounding motor worth your consideration.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4761.0

This one is a little more complicated and also runs on one PSI of air pressure, the exhaust sound is reduced with my addition of the muffler on the back

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4364.0

With out knowing what your level of experience is... Here's a link to about 50 free plans that may contain a few of interest.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_1/

-MB


----------



## ksor (May 13, 2009)

Oh, what nice peaces of work - really ! :bow:

But I think they run too fast - I want something with a big wheel and a piston working in both directions - running 50-100 RPM - and with the sound of compressing and decompressing air/steam.

But I must say you have chousen very very handsome colors - the green and brass I think they look good togather.


----------



## mklotz (May 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like you're thinking of something like a horizontal mill engine.
How about Elmer Verburg's version...

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/41_factory.pdf

These engines were originally designed to run fairly slowly so you should be able to do that with the model without too much difficulty.


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment!

A beam engine design might be exactly what you are looking for. I built a simple single acting beam and its flywheel RPM is very low compared to the other style engines I have built. Due to its simplicity I built it with out any formal plans. 

It's engine #10 in the link below;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4707.0

-MB


----------



## ksor (May 13, 2009)

Yeah - that's nearby - I'll study the drawings - Oh ... inches ... 

Anyway - THANKS !


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 13, 2009)

Heres a link to some very interesting plans.

http://www.marconettengineering.com/

I did a google internet search, (plans for a beam engine)

If inches are a problem this might help.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item119

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 13, 2009)

Ksor, I just ran my beam engine and counted the revolutions. It's about 50 to 60 RPM. 

I got a little dizzy and lost count a few times! :big:

It's single acting and very slow because the power stroke pushes air UP under the piston, and gravity pulls the piston DOWN.

The pressure can be adjusted so the motor will run even slower, probably slower than any other design of motor. 

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 13, 2009)

Here's an interesting design. 

It looks to be single acting with the power stroke upward. 

Using the basic design this would be a good subject for modification.

I added this one to my list of motors to be built!

http://www.workbench-miniatures.com/rotary_beam_engine.htm

Best of luck with you search.

-MB


----------



## m_kilde (May 13, 2009)

Hej Ksor

If this one is slow enough for you, you could visit my website

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-LAOhWedgw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## gilessim (May 13, 2009)

I know it's a kit, and and expensive one! but maybe you mean something like this
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE9dZmqBF6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE9dZmqBF6c[/ame]
Giles


----------



## cobra428 (May 13, 2009)

Giles,
I don't think the govenor will work at that speed Rof} WOW that's one beauty :bow: Thm:

Heres my PM Research No1





Tony


----------



## two dogs (May 13, 2009)

I built the engine mentioned by Metal Butcher from Workbench Minatures. Very nice engine and great plans. I didn't think it would run very slowly, so I went out and ran it and I figure it ran about 100/120 rpm

Mark


----------



## Maryak (May 14, 2009)

Very nice engines Gentlemen, :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
bob


----------



## b.lindsey (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the mention MB and two dogs. I just checked mine and figure somewhere between 100-120 rpm's too. You can see some of the mods that others have done to the basic design on the website under customer comments. 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## AlanHaisley (May 24, 2009)

You might try this one of Elmer's Engines.

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/50_edu.pdf

It features a unique valve timing that should have it operating quite slowly. Although the dimensions are in inches, I think that the only critical parts to convert are those involved with the cam driven valve.

Alan


----------

